# pearls from the ashes?



## SarahC

I'm hoping this is finally a pearl,I've only seen a picture not a live one before.There were three in the litter,two does and a buck.Alas the buck was one of those flat bellied weaklings and has had to go.I am hoping to mate the two does back to the father but hes very old with a lump that has just burst.Hope he can hang on a few more weeks.


----------



## julieszoo

He certainly looks like the pearl pic I have seen, well done Sarah for saving them!! Fingers crossed you can get them safely established.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

there was an article on the lscmrc main webpage, i dunno if that would be any help to u sarah x


----------



## ian

How exciting, I had heard they had all gone!


----------



## SarahY

It's beautiful! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Halcyon

oh congratulations, so pleased this colour has been saved


----------



## Cait

It looks like the last pearls I saw 'in the fur' from that picture. Fantastic news that you have managed what many have tried and failed to do, you obviously have more patience


----------



## Mark

Ooooo i did read somewhere about pearl coloured mice dying out.

glad your making progress 

What going into creating pearls then ? or is it a case of mixing certain colours/genes over a period of time and hoping one pops up??


----------



## Jack Garcia

According to Finnmouse: http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/pearl.html

...they're a/a B/b C/* D/* P/* si/si, i.e. a heterozygous chocolate who is silvered on a black background.

They always struck me as a particularly delicate-looking variety, but still beautiful. Only one person on this continent breeds them, but I've heard that they (hers at least) have really wonky molts that prevent most of them from being shown...


----------



## laoshu

very pretty.. it looks very simular in colour to a young dark phazed pearl rat.


----------



## Jack Garcia

When I said "on a black background" I meant in the sense of "on a non-agouti background." I just realized that could be confusing!


----------



## WillowDragon

Definately looks like a Pearl to me! 

Very well done!! I have always thought that this variety was very beautiful, I hope to one day see one in real life myself!

Willow xx


----------



## moustress

Very pretty; I think my transgenic line has produced individuals who look like this. (The transgenic factor produces a lot of 'mock' types of meeces.) They are sort of like roans, aren't they? Except for the gradual shading into the white belly. I thought pearl ratties were sort of marbled looking.


----------



## Cait

These are pearls unrelated to Sarah's line (not mine)


















Link to the scant pearl info on my site:
http://www.fancymice.info/whattolookforpearl.htm


----------



## WillowDragon

What colour are Pearl mice before the silvering starts coming in? Would just be interested to know! 

Willow xx


----------



## julieszoo

Very delicate looking colour, I can see why it is so hard to get right. Pearl rats are much paler, and made in a very different way.


----------



## SarahC

> What going into creating pearls then ? or is it a case of mixing certain colours/genes over a period of time and hoping one pops up??


as ever I know nothing.I had very dark silver greys crop up with a white base to their coat,presumably pearls of a sort and I have selected for lightness from them.The mouse in the picture has a white undercoat but I think could do with more defined dark tips at the end.I was under the impression that they can't be made as such.The owner of the last pearl buck pictured on the lscmr website also gave me a couple of bucks from its last litter before it died.I mated these to my lightest silver greys.The two bucks were black as they were outcrosses.I've kept this line seperate and inbred constantly.So far just two silver greys from them and loads of black ones.


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK

WOW.. what a beautiful color!!


----------



## SarahC

WillowDragon said:


> What colour are Pearl mice before the silvering starts coming in? Would just be interested to know!
> 
> Willow xx


The silvering is there early but the white under coat is the colour that shows the most.A whitish/grey.


----------



## julieszoo

That's really interesting. Pearl rat kittens look almost white in the nest, then the ticking develops. Are the best examples the ones that look the palest when young?


----------



## julieszoo

That's really interesting. Pearl rat kittens look almost white in the nest, then the ticking develops. Are the best examples the ones that look the palest when young?


----------



## SarahC

I would assume so.I haven't got enough to have any 'best'.I should think the ones I have are poor in terms of colour but it's coming.


----------



## SarahC

from the ashes to show bench.Now show quality,this one is just under 4 weeks old









they have turned out better than I could ever have hoped.


----------



## WillowDragon

How lovely! You must be so proud!


----------



## SarahC

I am,yes.They are a pleasure and I think better than those I've seen pictures of :dance but then I'm biased.


----------



## moustress

I'd wondered from time to time what had become of this project. It's been over a year and a half since you mentioned the pearls. Very nice! How many generations has it taken for you to get to this point?


----------



## Halcyon

Really pleased to see these - well done


----------



## SarahC

Halcyon said:


> Really pleased to see these - well done


 :thx


----------



## SarahC

moustress said:


> I'd wondered from time to time what had become of this project. It's been over a year and a half since you mentioned the pearls. Very nice! How many generations has it taken for you to get to this point?


I keep no records so can't tell you.I only have 8 cages given over to them so it's been slow.The colour wasn't to bad to get,initially just the odd one and then one per litter of silver greys.The problem has been getting the colour on a good strong mouse.So many have been weaklings.Now they are strong and healthy so although numbers are small and litters are still mixed colours the percentage of good coloured ones is growing and I think they have winning potential(I know that doesn't matter to all but it does to me)


----------



## jadeguppy

Congratulations. I will probably never be able to attend a show, but I completly understand how satisfying it can be to reach a goal you've set. I think of shows as a chance to share the joy of accomplishment with other like minded people. Kinda like here, but in person.


----------



## Laigaie

I was also thinking that I had seen the color in rats, though they usually look somewhat damp, because of the particular way the fur sits. On a mouse, it looks verra verra nice.


----------



## SarahY

They're awesome Sarah, a real credit to your skills and persistance!


----------



## Lottiz

Sarah, please, please take good care of your pearl lines and bring pearls to the world!

I'm trying my very best here in Sweden, breeding pearls out of two mice from Finland. One of their litters (he is 12 month now) wan Swedish mastership (SM1) in sweden last weekens. Judges; Paul Hartley and Dave Bumford! The just loved pearls  !


----------



## SarahC

Well done,Lottiz.I am very happy with how mine have turned out.


----------



## Lottiz

I want to see more of them <3<3<3!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

:thumbuo well done sarah they are beautifull :love :love1


----------

